# What wireless remote will work with the 5D mark III?



## albuht813 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm assuming the RC6 and other copies will work the same? Can anyone confirm this? 

Second question: Is there another wireless remote out there with better range than the RC6?

Thanks!


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 22, 2012)

The user guide shows the following controllers as compatible...
RC-6
TC-80N3 (wired)
RS-80N3 (wired)
LC-5

However the camera has a standard (for Canon) N3 connector. So any triggers that utilize that connector type should work.


----------



## THX723 (May 11, 2012)

Works just fine with the Mk 3.

Btw, I'm blown away by how cheaply RC-6 remote (clearly not genuine Canon) could be found on Amazon/eBay. When I say cheap, I mean about $2-USD! Looks the same and works the same. Good enough for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2012)

There are low cost wireless remotes, I bought one, (Aputure) but it was pure junk. It used radio frequency and claimed to have a 400 ft range. 4 ft was about the best I could do, and only that when I held it just right.

If you buy a third party one, make sure you can return it if it doesn't work. (Amazon will pay return shipping for defective products if they fulfilled it, don't buy one shipped from China, it will cost a ton of money to return it)


----------



## msdarkroom (May 14, 2012)

I use the RC1: http://amzn.to/I4GmKe

I'm happy with it. It works well for me.

-MS


----------



## Hill Benson (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anybody know if the LC-5 can trigger the camera if you have the remote in your pocket? Or does it require line-of-sight? I'd like to be able to have the camera around my neck with my hand in my pocket (triggering) the shutter.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2014)

Hill Benson said:


> Does anybody know if the LC-5 can trigger the camera if you have the remote in your pocket? Or does it require line-of-sight? I'd like to be able to have the camera around my neck with my hand in my pocket (triggering) the shutter.


 
Consider starting a new thread rather than a 2 year old one. This might get you more replies.
The answer is, no one knows for sure, radio waves can be attenuated in some materials while they pass thru others just fine, so it depends on the fabric in your pocket, and if you get damp or wet. I'd expect it to work in your case, since you are so close.


----------



## Hill Benson (Jan 27, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Hill Benson said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if the LC-5 can trigger the camera if you have the remote in your pocket? Or does it require line-of-sight? I'd like to be able to have the camera around my neck with my hand in my pocket (triggering) the shutter.
> ...



Thanks MtSpokane.


----------



## stolpe (Jan 27, 2014)

Yongnuo YN-603C and YN-603C II.
It's using 2,4 GHz radio and has a two step button, focus and shutter functionality.

I have tested the YN-603C C3 on my 5D III and it works like a charm, just ordered the YN-603C II since it offers alot of improvments over the older model. The only downside is that one of the YN-603 has to be mounted to the camera using the shutter release cable. That is why there is a C1, C2 and C3 model of the YN-603C / YN-603C II.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yongnuo-RF-603-C3-Flash-Trigger-for-Canon-50D-40D-30D-20D-10D-1D-1Ds-5D-5D-II-/310800850272?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item485d2c9d60



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yongnuo-Upgrade-RF-603II-RF-603-II-Flash-Trigger-for-Canon-5D-5DII-7D-1Ds-10D/151192321868?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D4407049886777916411%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D151192321868%26


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a *Hahnel Giga T Pro II * It works flawlessly over 30m (its suppose to do 100m but I've never used it at that distance). It also has full timer facilities which I've used a few times. It can also be used in a wired mode which is good for normal ripod work


----------



## Taemobig (Jan 27, 2014)

I second the Rf-603 as a wireless remote. It works very well as a shutter trigger for me with my 5d Mk3. There were some issues I had with it but it seems like the RF-603 II addressed most of them like the locking feature and power switch location. But I don't recommend it as a strobe trigger, I've had a lot of misfires with it, around 1 out of 100 (compared to zero misfires when I used a pocketwizard.) I don't know if the newer version would solve the misfire issues but as a wireless shutter trigger, it works flawless for me. I've done an average of 500-800 shots per day, 4 days a week for a year doing catalog work for a clothing company using the RF-603 as my trigger and it hasn't let me down (except when I use it as a strobe trigger).


----------

